# Modulo de entradas analogicas



## gabizoratti (Sep 22, 2007)

Hola,

quisiera saber si alguien tiene el dato de donde puedo conseguir el manual de el modulo de entradas analogicas EM-231 de la linea S7-200 de siemens 


saludos 
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2007)

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/DQ4ODExAAAA_1109582_HB/S7-200_S.pdf
http://support.automation.siemens.c...d&objid=10805152&DataKey=10805152&treeLang=es


----------

